# PLEASE POST BOBCAT MOUNTS



## stxwaterfowler

I SHOT A NICE BOBCAT THIS PAST WEEKEND AND AM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT POSE I WANT HIM IN ON A FULL BODY MOUNT. YOUR HELP WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## jag11741

here is mine


----------



## SHURSHOT270

I'll try to post a pic of mine tonight when i get home. It's laying on a log with the arms hanging down. That way it shows off the underside of the mount which is where alot of good color is on bobcats. Everyone has got one standing up pawing at a quail, it looks good, but from what i have heard there hard to transport with the quail but don't know from experience. Are you going to get both of them mounted together? That would look pretty cool.


----------



## stxwaterfowler

SHURSHOT270 said:


> I'll try to post a pic of mine tonight when i get home. It's laying on a log with the arms hanging down. That way it shows off the underside of the mount which is where alot of good color is on bobcats. Everyone has got one standing up pawing at a quail, it looks good, but from what i have heard there hard to transport with the quail but don't know from experience. Are you going to get both of them mounted together? That would look pretty cool.


Na I didnt shoot the lighter one. It was funny the darker spotted cat came out @ about 100 yds and I have been dieing for a full body mount so I shot him. Then not 5 min later I saw something come flying out of the brush so I handed my buddy my 7 mag and grabbed my binocs and sure enought anothe male cat was fighting with the dead one in the sendero (felt kinda bad) but my buddy wanted a full too so he poped him. Was pretty cool. the pic with the gun on them is how they were laying when we walked up to them.


----------



## HuntNFishNick

my dad did the same thing as well. He shot 1 in a sendero and then 5 minutes later shot the other one coming to check on it. When we went on that hunt we say atleast 8 different bobcats over a 2 day period in bracketville.


----------



## Sea-Slug

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## Sea-Slug

As you can see, mine have took a beating from the kids and grandkids over the years. I got a couple full heads with rugs, one red fox, one bobcat, I will try to go dig up and get a pic of. I like the rugs with the head mounted mouth open with rubber tounge, they are cool.


----------



## stxwaterfowler

Sea-Slug said:


> As you can see, mine have took a beating from the kids and grandkids over the years. I got a couple full heads with rugs, one red fox, one bobcat, I will try to go dig up and get a pic of. I like the rugs with the head mounted mouth open with rubber tounge, they are cool.


I Thought about that but that 7 mag left about a 2-3 inch exit wound. My taxidermist said on a shoulder or full body wont be any problem to sew it up but on a rug you will see where it was. Those are some nice mounts.


----------



## big O

You can look at Van ***** taxidermy or Mckenzie taxidermy for ideas on a full mount. Just remember to measure from the nose to the tail and around the stomach to the back. I shot one about a week ago and mine measures 18x32. Your form should measure about what the cat measures. Also ask about prices, shop around some are ridiculous but some prices are within reason. I am paying $400.00. If you can find a base from an old tree branch where you hunt you might save money or just buy one. Anyway Godspeed.


----------



## huntr4life

and mine


----------



## TXFPCOACH

*Mine*

they are not cheap especially if you want a custom pose.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

Bobcats have to be the hardest animal to mount. I have seen a couple hundred bobcat mounts, and only two of them took my breath away. 

The face is hard to get right, poses are difficult to make look natural. Molds aren't made well and have to be built up or trimmed to accomodate teeth. 

Is there one single person on this board who has a bobcat mount that looks alive? 

I wouldn't be surprised if I got threatened for these comments. People are very sensitive about their bobcat mounts. I've seen what looked like a "Bill the Cat" doll, and someone believes it is a beautiful mount and is ready to fight if you say otherwise. 

I think bobcat threads should all be moved to the jungle, they cause more trouble than politics and religion discussions combined.

Personally, I would love to see some truly first-rate bobcat mounts, and I'd like to have the names of taxidermists who can make a beautiful animal live forever. I'd love to have one mounted some day, but I won't pay some hack to destroy a perfectly good bobcat and expect to get paid for it.

Sorry for the hijack, but maybe this will weed out some of the pitiful mounts we usually get to see on "Let's See Your Bobcats" threads.

Lance.


----------



## bobbyoshay




----------



## br549

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> Bobcats have to be the hardest animal to mount. I have seen a couple hundred bobcat mounts, and only two of them took my breath away.
> 
> The face is hard to get right, poses are difficult to make look natural. Molds aren't made well and have to be built up or trimmed to accomodate teeth.
> 
> Is there one single person on this board who has a bobcat mount that looks alive?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if I got threatened for these comments. People are very sensitive about their bobcat mounts. I've seen what looked like a "Bill the Cat" doll, and someone believes it is a beautiful mount and is ready to fight if you say otherwise.
> 
> I think bobcat threads should all be moved to the jungle, they cause more trouble than politics and religion discussions combined.
> 
> Personally, I would love to see some truly first-rate bobcat mounts, and I'd like to have the names of taxidermists who can make a beautiful animal live forever. I'd love to have one mounted some day, but I won't pay some hack to destroy a perfectly good bobcat and expect to get paid for it.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, but maybe this will weed out some of the pitiful mounts we usually get to see on "Let's See Your Bobcats" threads.
> 
> Lance.


Hopefully no one will get to defensive about their mounts, but I have to agree with you on the fact that most bobcat mounts dont look that realistic. I have one in my classroomand he mostly looks surprised. I like a simple pelt with the claws on.


----------



## TXFPCOACH

TXFPCOACH said:


> they are not cheap especially if you want a custom pose.


Mine has a sense of "alive" too it I think my guy did a great job epecially with the eyes and pose unfortantely he's no longer with us. At least I feel I got what I wanted out of it. I do agree that alot of them have that surprised look and over exagerated elements. Mine might be because it's a resting pose rather than the more common attack pose.

Fire away if you disagree i can take it.


----------



## wet dreams

For some reason I can't seem to post pics, I have a cpl my Bro did. Will try later, also for anybody interested in a Bobcat for mounting PM me and I'll go catch you one >>for a nominal fee of course...WW


----------



## Mellow Jr.

dude.. sea-slug, you have some bada$$ mounts


----------



## wet dreams

here ya go


----------



## wet dreams

The first pic is the same pose as the second, the second has 7 Quail with cat, my fav by far...WW


----------



## Bucksnort

IMO it takes a good taxi to mount a bobcat properly. Take your time to find one so you won't be dissappointed everytime you look at him. Here is mine. He weighed 39lbs so mannikans were limited.


----------



## Swampus

Big Cat Buck!--Looks cool!


----------



## wet dreams

Jeez BS, 39lbs IS a hoss, I've trapped more than a few with the biggest being 35lbs, Ive seen bigger brought in for mounting but a 39lber ranks way up there...WW


----------



## Raven

Done for me by a guy in Okla.


----------



## revag12

Pics of mine. Not particularly big (mature female), but I really wanted a bobcat mount. Done by Allen Palermo Taxidermy in Bryan.


----------



## geezuphosdn

Hey huntr4life, the State of Texas faces the other way....didn't know if you knew that or not. Then again, you are an aggie so you have an excuse.

hahaaaa


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

The problem with a bobcat mount is that it seems like they're either beautiful ... or they look like they have strange wierd alien heads ... there's no in between.

I hope you find a great taxi for your trophy ... !

Here are some of the best I've ever seen:


----------



## wet dreams

Thats some nice work Spec-Rig.006 and revag12, Somewhere I have some pics of some work at the Nationals in Waco several yrs back. One thing that makes a good pc. better in the base as it shows in the pics....WW


----------



## stxwaterfowler

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The problem with a bobcat mount is that it seems like they're either beautiful ... or they look like they have strange wierd alien heads ... there's no in between.
> 
> I hope you find a great taxi for your trophy ... !
> 
> Here are some of the best I've ever seen:


THAT LAST ONE IS BAD ARSE. THINK IM GONNA HEAD IN THAT DIRECTION BUT MAYBE WITH A BOBWHITE QUAIL. GONNA SHOOT ONE THIS WEEKEND JUST FOR THAT.

KEEP EM COMING GUYS GREAT PICTURES.


----------



## stxwaterfowler

bump


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Ok ... here it is ... it's black and white as well as enhanced because it's not mine ... but I thought the concept was cool ...

Cheers


----------



## troutslayer

:cheers:


----------



## TXFPCOACH

*Bobcat*

On my next one I'll more then likely get the pedastal mount


----------



## Freer Hunter 72

Mounted by Brandon Bates of Bates Taxidermy in San Angelo, TX. He does incredible work!!!:dance:


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

Thanks, Speck.

The first and third ones look real and alive. The first one really blows me away! I really like dead Blue Jays, too, but I'd still have chosen a quail if it was mine.

Would you happen to know the taxidermist on that one? 

Thanks to most of the rest of you guys, too. You are really making my point for me.

Lance.


----------



## huntr4life

geezuphosdn said:


> Hey huntr4life, the State of Texas faces the other way....didn't know if you knew that or not. Then again, you are an aggie so you have an excuse.
> 
> hahaaaa


lol....gig 'em


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:smile:

Shooting B&W- srry. 

The first is one is from a running shot I was really pleased with. The off side was...., well after some thought, opted for the coming out of the wall bit, angle I first saw him.










Of course I thought I needed a rug on the hallway wall.










The set (2 pics) is the largest B-Cat I ever shot - 35# range. He resides on top of a gun safe. I had the taxi wait until I found that chunk 
of stump I liked and could draw up the pose I visualized. The 'custom' work ran more, but I'm happy.
















_________________________________________
Look at the eyes, ears, whiskers, and mouth of other cats the taxi has done before you choose, and decide on the pose/look YOU want - get the 'right' job done, and you'll be happy.


----------



## State_Vet

Only pic I have without digging out the camera


----------



## Rubberback

My mount


----------



## Rubberback

Rug mount


----------



## WildThings

If you want the very best bobcat mount you'll send your cats to this guy. 
http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/ WildLife Artist

Check out his bobcat mounts and he consistently sells them on EBay for over $1000.00

Here's some of mine


----------



## WildThings

One more for your viewing pleasures

WT


----------



## Rubberback

*trapped*

i trapped both mounts using tinks #69 doe in heat scent lake houston #4 steel traps


----------



## John Paul

Not the best photo....


----------



## John Paul

No fur yet but this is a project I have been working on.

I sculpted this out of clay so I can mold it for making my own forms.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

John Paul ... you get green for the artistic ability ... WOW ... !

I might bring you a cat next week ... !


----------



## wet dreams




----------



## wet dreams




----------



## stxwaterfowler

Hey JP give me a call. Need to see what your schedule looks like.



John Paul said:


> No fur yet but this is a project I have been working on.
> 
> I sculpted this out of clay so I can mold it for making my own forms.


----------



## John Paul

stxwaterfowler said:


> Hey JP give me a call. Need to see what your schedule looks like.


My schedule is pretty stacked but our turnaround time is around 3 - 4 months on birds and 8 - 9 on everything else.

It's been a good year for Bobcats, 20+ and counting.


----------



## John Paul

one more cat I just finished.


----------

